# Dog truck/rig set ups- let's see 'em!!!



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi all,

So I was thinking of a new set up idea for my truck and started to wonder what everyone else does. I have seen a few threads about building drawers that have some pictures in them, but it's usually the same ones. Also, I am really impressed by some of the rigs/set ups I have seen in person and would love to see more. So if you have some time and you're willing to play along, post 'em up!! Thanks in advance!

Have a great weekend!
Jamee


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Hahaha.......that's what she said


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Not my truck.

This is a Rick Cardnal box. Ten holes and ATV hauler too.

Of course it has breezeway, water, storage, etc.etc.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

That truck is sweet!


----------



## tzappia (Aug 21, 2008)

Rnd said:


> View attachment 8892
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This truck belongs to Pro trainer Dave Thompson, Brighton, Ontario


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

tzappia said:


> This truck belongs to Pro trainer Dave Thompson, Brighton, Ontario


When I saw Gahonk on the license plate I was confused... 

Dave Thompson is Gahonk,, but tomorrow I will shoot a pic of a wonderful chassie that Ricky built for Dave a not so long time ago. That box is the bomb...

Angie


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Plenty of room for three Vari-Kennels and a cooler.


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Angie B said:


> When I saw Gahonk on the license plate I was confused...
> 
> Dave Thompson is Gahonk,, but tomorrow I will shoot a pic of a wonderful chassie that Ricky built for Dave a not so long time ago. That box is the bomb...
> 
> Angie


Tony, Angie, 

The OP wanted to see pics of nice dog rigs. I clearly stated "Not my Truck" I didn't think who owned it was relevant. I stand corrected

That box Dave has now is the only one I've seen like it. They told him it wouldn't work.

IMO Ricky builds the BEST dog boxes.

I spent a week in Ga. with Dave and Jane in April that's when I took that pic.

Randy


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

kjrice said:


> plenty of room for three vari-kennels and a cooler.


sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Angie B said:


> When I saw Gahonk on the license plate I was confused...
> 
> Dave Thompson is Gahonk,, but tomorrow I will shoot a pic of a wonderful chassie that Ricky built for Dave a not so long time ago. That box is the bomb...
> 
> Angie



Angie,

Please post the picture you said you were going to post....

I think I may be familiar with that box too.

I don't remember how many holes it had but, it had a vertical water tank on the drivers side in the very rear of the box.

Is that the one you have??


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Rnd said:


> Tony, Angie,
> 
> The OP wanted to see pics of nice dog rigs. I clearly stated "Not my Truck" I didn't think who owned it was relevant. I stand corrected
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that. That is a nice set up. I don't care who the owner of the rig is, I am just looking for ideas for myself (like I said in the original post). I would post mine but 1.) geek squad didn't do the full back up on my computer that I asked them to when they set up my new computer yesterday and 2.) it's a simple 2 hole slide in from northstar plastics that has no storage of any kind or anything like that (so nothing too special really).


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

kjrice said:


> Plenty of room for three Vari-Kennels and a cooler.


Dang......that thing got an 8-track in it????


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought everyone hauled dogs like me.....


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Rnd said:


> Angie,
> 
> Please post the picture you said you were going to post....
> 
> ...


Here ya go... I love this box. Extra big holes and there's a center breeze way that goes from top to bottom in the middle of the unit. It acts like a big chimney. The dogs stay as cool as they can. Huge!!! Water tank.










Angie


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Angie,

That's the box I was thinking of. Did you buy the whole rig?? I mean that also looks like the truck Dave had it mounted on.

After he sold the farm to Jamie him and Jane moved to Pa.

They set up shop about 30 miles from my place.

It was nice to have full time pros in the neighborhood.

I miss those days....... Thanks for posting

Randy


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Randy,,, I had no idea they were still in it. Yes I bought the truck and box. God I HATE that truck. Why Dave always had to have a standard is beyond me. It is only used for local use. My young dog trainer drives it. I have a 16 hole deerskin that I take and use on the road along with a 6 hole Ainley trailer.

I remember I was working the Open at Fort Pitt and Dave pulled up with the truck and chassis brand new. I thought "Wow"!!! Dave allowed me to poke around a bit on it and I loved it from the get go. A very dog friendly rig.

Angie


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

lets bring this thread back to life as i am looking for a new box and would also like to see ideas.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

This is my current set up. 3 hole Mountain Top slide in, front storage, drawer storage under box, fan, water tank. I also have a 4 hole Deerskin trailer but have not used that in the past year so that will most likely be going up for sale.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

Anybody else?


----------



## suepuff (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you wanting truck pics only? Or SUV pics? I don't have a box but have four crates and gear in my SUV.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

Suv as well. My wife has a suburban. I am really looking for a pic of everyone's set up


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

Andy Carlson said:


> View attachment 22226
> 
> This is my current set up. 3 hole Mountain Top slide in, front storage, drawer storage under box, fan, water tank. I also have a 4 hole Deerskin trailer but have not used that in the past year so that will most likely be going up for sale.


Lets see that four hole deerskin that may be for sale ?


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Patriot Slide in two hole box with storage in the top hatch. This was our first "serious" dog box. I liked this because two people could move it in and out of the truck if you needed the truck for other hauling purposes. Drawbacks, the holes were small and no water tank.


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

This 3 hole slide in from MTCK was our next step in becoming completely addicted to the sport. 3 dogs required 3 holes for travel. Box had airing lights, fan, storage drawer, and water tank (probably 5 gal?). Only drawback of this box is that it sat so far back in the truck- short gals like me have issues reaching the boxes and the drawer.


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

We're officially insane and completely addicted. 8 hole deerskin bought from the Kress's.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Bit the bullet last year and got our 3-hole Deerskin with full length drawers, lights, pressurized water tank, and door pistons. Love it.


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Currently for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Current 8 hole. Built by Ainley


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

truka said:


> View attachment 22248
> 
> 
> Current 8 hole. Built by Ainley


LOL. All in about two years!


----------



## commando (Oct 21, 2010)

For you guys that don't have a camper/topper on your trucks and have a box or two in the bed of your truck. What do you all do with the decoys and all the gear when out hunting for a few day trip when you call it a day? Do you heave decoys and gear in the bed of the truck and hope/ trust no body will steal it or do you put everything in the cab of your truck or into the hotel where you are staying g for the night? I'd like to get a two box for my truck but don't have a camper/ topper on it and was curious about what everyone does with the gear at night


----------



## DavidC (Feb 2, 2015)

I got a few odd looks when I drug a decoy sled full of gear into my hotel room this winter, but seemed to be the prudent thing at the time. Guns always go in, some other stuff I leave locked in the cab.


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

MTCK 16 hole. Lots of water and lots of storage


----------



## Im_with_Brandy (Apr 22, 2010)

Home made the boxes are on wheels. The box on the left behind the dog has a clothing rack at the other end. Room for three medium crates on the right side box. I put air bags on to assist the rear suspension.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Here's the box I made for my truck. Been using it about 8 years now.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

Couple more views. Dog boxes (winter) or wire kennels Go on top, gear in the drawer.


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Jim Fifer in Va. built his own chassis mount. Has some very good features on it. Maybe if he sees this he will post some pics. He has hidden gun storage in it. Lots of storage space.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

TonyK said:


> Here is Jake's truck for the next year...


Lol Tony I don't know if he will want to come home after his vacation with yall!


----------



## Dwayne Padgett (Apr 12, 2009)

3 hole MTCK 50 inch drawers, stainless water tank, gravity and pressurized water, fan, Interior and exterior lights.


----------



## motor-vater (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## motor-vater (Oct 28, 2013)

Matt Duncan said:


> MTCK 16 hole. Lots of water and lots of storage


*Yup!!! Thats Nice!!!!*


----------



## kennel maiden (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's a UK version!


----------



## Justin Frye (Jul 11, 2014)

motor-vater said:


>


I want to build a drawer storage system like this after I buy a topper. Anyone know where you can get plans to build one?


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

motor-vater said:


>


Motor-vater, tell me a little about your awning please...


----------



## commando (Oct 21, 2010)

motor vater, what type of dog box is that?


----------



## motor-vater (Oct 28, 2013)

Dog box is a collapsible XL by Impact Cases (love it) with the shell I could not get the plastic one in or out without removing all the screws and breaking in half a real PITA! The awning is an ARB awning it attaches to my frontrunner roof rack, which I also have a roof top tent for (great for catching a few ZZZZ's in the refuge parking lot). I now have the crate pushed to one side and slide my Jet sled filled with deks in right next to it along with my cart. My truck is now a all in one Dog/Hunting Rig and I'm pretty happy with it. Built the drawers myself (no plans) just went for it.. Couldnt justify spending 1K plus to buy a set so in typical me fashion I spent 2K building one.. lol Just kidding


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

motor-vater said:


> Dog box is a collapsible XL by Impact Cases (love it) with the shell I could not get the plastic one in or out without removing all the screws and breaking in half a real PITA! The awning is an ARB awning it attaches to my frontrunner roof rack, which I also have a roof top tent for (great for catching a few ZZZZ's in the refuge parking lot). I now have the crate pushed to one side and slide my Jet sled filled with deks in right next to it along with my cart. My truck is now a all in one Dog/Hunting Rig and I'm pretty happy with it. Built the drawers myself (no plans) just went for it.. Couldnt justify spending 1K plus to buy a set so in typical me fashion I spent 2K building one.. lol Just kidding


This rooftop tent is very interesting. It attaches to your roof rack? How many lbs can it hold? Also, I see no ramp up to it or no dents in the side of the truck from getting into it? Very cool idea.

Not a top bunk guy Regards,

Aaron


----------



## motor-vater (Oct 28, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXVmZQFqoAs

The tent its self could nodoubt handle any weight I threw at it, the campershell being the week point. ARE said it will handle upward of 400 lbs, being a super short bed actually makes it stronger. But the wife and I have spent many a night up there with no issues. It has a collapsible aluminum ladder that attaches to the side giving it that tree house effect... It also has about a 4 inch thick mattress that makes it super comfy and it sets up in about 2 minutes... I refuge hunt alot and the closest one is 2 hours from me, so I drive down the night before catch some zzz's and wake up for the 3 am check in, get on set up, back to sleep for an hour before shoot time...

The awning is super cool as well, a little bit more work than Id like but great for the price (somewhere in the $300 range)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXrbuEJEBtk


----------



## T.Bond (Jul 7, 2014)

i saw someone like this one in my neighbors yard and thought it could be good with work

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...607993191516144633&thid=HN.607993191516144633

the tent on top the truck would be hard to go pee at night lolhaha


----------



## boyetthunter (Jul 21, 2009)

what awning do you have mounted on your dodge?


----------



## Cayuga Dew (Nov 30, 2014)

This is my humble rig. I was fortunate to find a used Ainley double kennel and a used Ainley drawer unit.


----------



## redarrowchad (Aug 24, 2012)

Pam Spears said:


> Bit the bullet last year and got our 3-hole Deerskin with full length drawers, lights, pressurized water tank, and door pistons. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 22241
> View attachment 22242


Is this an 8 ft bed or 6.5?


----------



## Irishwhistler (Sep 8, 2013)

*New DAWG Rig*

So, slap a new topper on this and should be good to go! What y'all think?😂😜🤣

Cheers,
Mikey☘


----------



## thetrigger (May 4, 2016)

commando said:


> For you guys that don't have a camper/topper on your trucks and have a box or two in the bed of your truck. What do you all do with the decoys and all the gear when out hunting for a few day trip when you call it a day? Do you heave decoys and gear in the bed of the truck and hope/ trust no body will steal it or do you put everything in the cab of your truck or into the hotel where you are staying g for the night? I'd like to get a two box for my truck but don't have a camper/ topper on it and was curious about what everyone does with the gear at night


Two way bass boat alarm that detects any kind of significant vibration, sends a signal to your key fob (it's loud) and blasts a siren from the sensor on the bed of the truck as well.


----------



## Dilly1986 (Apr 18, 2016)

I bit the bullet and bought a decked System. Has been working great so far.


----------



## Cdillree (Mar 27, 2017)

I've built a few of these over the years, really work well for the amateur with a few dogs. This one is in my half ton eco diesel with 6 1/2 foot bed. Will hold three large vari kennels. Two full size wingers fit under long drawer. Built for less than 400.00 including bed rug.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

Rnd said:


> View attachment 8892
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is badass .


----------



## Jerry Running (Feb 16, 2009)

Have had 2 Ainley kennels and drawers after18 yrs. of trialling training duck hunting drawers can be opened with one hand kennels are in great shape just ordered a third . So if you want real quality call Jane and get your order in but be patient.


----------

